# Why cant we ACT like adults!!!!



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

Hia Folks

Most of the time, hubby and I (we have been married 20 years, got two teenagers) get along great. We plod along quite contentedly. To split/divorce has never been an option. When we are both in a good/ok mood, life is pretty good.

BUT..... if either of us is in a strop/bad mood..... we can seriously spoil the moment/day for the other (particularly if one or both of us were looking forward to an occasion)

Today I spoilt it for him... He'd got day off work + I knew he wanted to spend some time together and go out for the day while the kids were at school. We went out, had lunch in a nice little tea room.... complete with screeching toddler I was glad to get home!!!

WE MUST change!!! :scratchhead:

Help!!!??


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Ups and downs edna... ups and downs.... as long as the average is good... you're ok....

if it were always good? may be a bit boring!!!

When i say ups and downs... of couse "I" mean that in multiple senses hahahhaa..

find a different tea room.


----------

